# Could you help Diabetes UK by taking part in some informal research?



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2019)

Every month hundreds of people call the Diabetes UK helpline.

We are carrying out some research into how people use our Helpline and would like to talk to a small number of people over the phone to hear more about why they called the helpline and what their experience was like.

If you have used the helpline to get in touch for information about diabetes, or for a chance to talk things through and explore emotional, social, psychological or practical difficulties and are happy to have a short telephone conversation then we would like to hear from you.

*How does this work?*

We will call you on the phone number you provide to ask about your experience with the Helpline. The phone call will be arranged via the email address you provide by a member of Diabetes UK staff. The time and date of the phone call, along with your name and the phone number you have provided will be passed on to an independent researcher, John Grain Associates, to conduct the interview. The calls will take place in February 2019 and we expect them to last a maximum of around 30 minutes in length.

John Grain Associates will carry out the research in line with all relevant data protection legislation. Your feedback will be treated as strictly confidential and will only be used internally for our own evaluation and will be anonymous. All personal data will be kept secure and deleted at the end of the project. It will not be passed on to any third parties or used in any way other than specified.

This report will be used to understand the experiences of people who call the Helpline in order to make any improvements. This will be an opportunity for you to tell us your experience in an informal, friendly and unbiased environment.

Although we do not expect to be able to interview everyone who expresses an interest, we would like to thank everyone in advance for choosing to help us in this way. We will notify you by email if you have not been selected this time.

*How to get involved*

To express an interest please email customerresearch@diabetes.org.uk with your name, e-mail address and telephone number.  We will then contact people to arrange a mutually convenient time to call.

_You can find out more about how we use your information at www.diabetes.org.uk/privacy.  You can change how you hear from us or ask us to stop communicating with you at any time:_

·        _Visit us at https://forms.diabetes.org.uk/im-in-charge_

·        _Email us at helpline@diabetes.org.uk_

·        _Phone us on 0345 123 2399_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2019)

<bump>


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2019)

Another <bump> Please help if you can!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2019)

Well I would - but since I've never needed or wanted to ring the helpline I don't honestly see how I can!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 6, 2019)

Perhaps this is the wrong audience for the survey. 
I suspect that once people have found this forum, which includes staff from DUK, there is nothing that I find I cannot ask on here, so do not need the helpline.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 6, 2019)

Sorry I can’t help either.


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 6, 2019)

My phone number begins with +39 011 so I think I can't dial the helpline. This forums are really useful to get Useful Informations.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 6, 2019)

I’ve never used it myself


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2019)

Duk have gone so far down-hill in the last couple of years ? I could run it better & a change is in order.


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Mar 22, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Duk have gone so far down-hill in the last couple of years ? I could run it better & a change is in order.


Hi Hobie.  I was just wondering if you'd like to expand on this as I'm happy to pass on any comments for you.  Feel free to reply to this or send me a message.  Thanks!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2019)

This POST was taken off last night. WHY. Because someone is in charge. Not the people who matter. Whoever is in charge Needs to concentrate on a cure. Can I ask you how much are you getting paid ? 53yrs I have paid into Duk . Volunteered LOTS of times. NE office has gone ,prices  are up. Much better a few years ago !


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Mar 22, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> This POST was taken off last night. WHY. Because someone is in charge. Not the people who matter. Whoever is in charge Needs to concentrate on a cure. Can I ask you how much are you getting paid ? 53yrs I have paid into Duk . Volunteered LOTS of times. NE office has gone ,prices  are up. Much better a few years ago !


Hi HOBIE.  This post hasn't been removed - are you having trouble viewing it?  Unfortunately I'm not going to discuss my salary but you are welcome to have a look at our annual report which has information about how salaries are decided as well as our total yearly spending on staff salaries.  I should mention that we are still waiting for our 2018 Annual Report to be published, so can only direct you to our 2017 Annual Report at this time.

You can read our 2017 Annual Report here: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/resources-s3/2018-06/Annual Report_2017_Interactive version.pdf


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2019)

The ancient Greeks recognised diabetes BUT it took until less than 100 years ago to find a treatment, let alone a cure.

To expect anyone to find a cure within my lifetime would be unrealistic.  Would be more beneficial to mankind to find a cure for old age!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2019)

I noticed your other post about "our" forum ? But it has changed a lot. Duk Sunderland has now shut down which used to give money to T1 kids to go away on Duk weekends.. Who is in charge ?  . BDA was by far a better organisation


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2019)

But BDA simply changed it's name to DUK Hobie.  All local groups were started and run by volunteers - same as Cancer and any other local Charity groups.  Why are you asking DUK directly?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 26, 2019)

trophywench said:


> But BDA simply changed it's name to DUK Hobie.  All local groups were started and run by volunteers - same as Cancer and any other local Charity groups.  Why are you asking DUK directly?


I was 3year old when my Mother joined me with the BDA. A very kind & caring organisation. Now its a money making group for people in offices.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2019)

What relevance has whatever the BDA did for you when you were a child, have to the children (or their parents) of 2019, now that you are more than old enough to be their (the kids not the parents) grandad?

Despite being a member - I walked away from local BDA meetings when I was in my 20s because it was full of crusty old codgers - err - like both of us are now 'apparently' even though it's not an image either of us choose to be applied to us!


----------



## Rose73 (Jun 1, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Every month hundreds of people call the Diabetes UK helpline.
> 
> We are carrying out some research into how people use our Helpline and would like to talk to a small number of people over the phone to hear more about why they called the helpline and what their experience was like.
> 
> ...


Which line we can ring to ask experts about T2


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 1, 2019)

Ban said:


> Which line we can ring to ask experts about T2



You should probably ask at your own GP surgery first, and ask them for a referral to a specialist hospital clinic if you are not getting the detailed answers you are after.


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Jun 3, 2019)

Ban said:


> Which line we can ring to ask experts about T2


Hi there.  If you'd like to speak to someone about your diabetes, you can call our helpline on the number above


----------



## Bohemianne (Jul 23, 2019)

Is this still running please?
I have used the Diabetes UK helpline and would be willing to take part in this research if it's of any help now.


----------



## Rose73 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bohemianne said:


> Is this still running please?
> I have used the Diabetes UK helpline and would be willing to take part in this research if it's of any help now.


Hi there, we're still happy to receive any feedback.  You can get in touch using the email address posted on the first page of this thread


----------

